# Question: EVF of the EOS R - compared to Sony 7AIII?



## XL+ (Sep 28, 2018)

Who can tell me, something about the quality of the EVF of the Eos R? And of the maximal brightness of the display?

Yesterday, I was hiking in the Dolomites ( Italy, Europe). And I took two of my bodies with me. 7AIII with 24-105 and 5DIV with 24-105 and 16-35mm, to be more flexible (no primes as of wheigt limitation  )
My thoughts on these two bodies: 7AIII - definitively sharper 24-105 and more blueish shots. But the shooting experience was definitively better with the 5DIV. The 7AIII EVF is still blueish, and much to dark, when used in bright conditions. Also, the effect of an polarizer was lagged by the EVF. So I had to wait some seconds on the effect. 
The OVF of the 5DIV was a pleasure to use... 

So, I´d like to know: How is the EVF of the Eos R compared with the EVF of the 7AIII?
And whats about the display?


----------



## ykn123 (Sep 28, 2018)

I tested the R at photokina and was really impressed with the EVF - it is a whole different world compared to e.g. my m50. I never touched a sony long enough however to be able to compare it. I only can say that my concerns with mirrorless cameras were the EVF and the dust on the sensor problem and both issues had been adressed with the R. I only not preordered it due to the low frames per second.


----------



## edoorn (Sep 29, 2018)

the resolution is higher for starters (the A7r3 and a9 also have a 3.7mpix EVF like the R, vs the 2.3mpix EVF of the A73)


----------



## Talys (Sep 29, 2018)

edoorn said:


> the resolution is higher for starters (the A7r3 and a9 also have a 3.7mpix EVF like the R, vs the 2.3mpix EVF of the A73)


The A7R3/A9 EVF is way better than the A73.

I was actually really surprised at how much I much of an improvement the M50 EVF was over the M5.


----------



## Frodo (Sep 29, 2018)

I think EVFs are getting better. But a quick use of the A9 compred to my 5DsR shows they are not there yet. Perhaps that of the R....


----------

